# Bump on head - just got twice the size in a few hours



## AWOL (Dec 30, 2009)

My golden is a little over a year now. Everything was fine today, no excessive activity, nothing out of the norm. He looked fine all day, then a friend came over and asked why the bump on his head was so large.

Now, I know most goldens have the bump, I knew mine had one, but I take a closer look and felt and its way more pronounced. It still feels hard to the touch as if its bone, he doesnt yelp as if it hurts him or is swollen.

Just curious if anyone has experienced this before. I hope my boy is alright.

Thanks, Scott


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I would make a vet appointment to check it out. It sounds like his "smart" bump, which is all bone. But if it's gotten larger in a matter of hours, it really should be checked out.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Something my vet always told me... there are no stupid questions. 

I'd definitely ask your vet to check it out. It could be your dog's occiput and you just are noticing now because your friend drew your attention to it. 

With our Sammy - he had a pronounced occiput (he was a 'pointy head'). And I know it looked and felt a little more obvious as he lost a little weight.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

There is a bump of bone there, which is natural, but it's really easy for them to smack it into coffee tables, tops of crates, etc. They can get quite a knot of bruise when that happens, and it's pretty harmless.

My sister's dog, though, injured his repeatedly on their coffee table and the top of his crate (they've since changed coffee tables and bought a taller crate), and he developed a sebaceous cyst there that persisted for several months before it burst (so gross!).

The docs thought it was a hematoma (big knot of persistent bruised tissue), which can become sort of permanent after a long time, so obviously that's a possibility too.

Get it checked out. Quick swelling could be a nasty bruise that needs a little TLC or an insect bite that swelled up.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with the others to get it checked out just to be on the safe side.


----------

